# Please help interpret my results?



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi everyone - I would be SO grateful if any of you could offer an opinion on my likelihood (or not!) of conceiving.

I am 41, dh is 52, and we have a two year old  son conceived naturally. We have been trying for a sibling for him since he was born, and in March this year I had a horrible miscarriage at 13 weeks.  Since then I have had two more chemical pregnancies.  So I went for some tests with the fertility doc and the following results came up:

FSH - 9.8 and AMH - 3.91

Doc made no comment on FSH, but said that my AMH was very low.  I understand this test is an indicator of ovarian reserve but not the quality of my eggs.

Am I right in thinking my eggs are not looking good? Surely the two chemical pregnancies are a bad sign, indicating there are chromosmal abnormalities? And does anyone have a view on the FSH level - is that OK?

I would like an independent view from you fellow travellers, don't hold back please as I need to make a decision on whether to go for surrogacy , donor eggs or keep on trying!


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Missmarple

I'm not an expert by any means in fertility levels or likelihood of conceiving, but I can only tell you what I've found out from reading research, visiting clinics and also from the posts on here!

My fsh is around 7.4 and my amh is 2.3. Six months ago, my amh was around 7.4, so it seems to have declined a lot over the last few months unfortunately.  My consultant told me that amh is a more accurate predictor than fsh of egg reserve but it can't predict quality of eggs, which is a very important part.  My clinic didn't seem overly worried that I had what is generally considered to be a low amh (and it is lower than yours) and I am currently undergoing my first IVF treatment with my own eggs, at 42.  

I've had a chemical pregnancy and the clinic told me that many women have them, it's just that often they go unnoticed - it's just when we are trying to conceive that we are much more aware of what's going on with our bodies etc.  So I don't think having 2 chemical pregancies is necessarily a bad indicator in that respect.

I think the best indicator is that you already have a child, conceived naturally.

There's loads of information on this website, have a look around.  Hope my opinion was helpful!

Take care and good luck
x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Miss Marple 

The lower the better when it comes to FSH levels. Under 8 is the absolute ideal but your level is not worryingly high and probably in keeping for your age. IVF clinics like you to have an FSH of 12 or lower so you comfortably fall into that. 

I am less clued up on the AMH reading as I did not have this test - last year I accepted that my eggs are past their sell by date and have moved onto donor.


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you both very much. I called my fertility doc today and told him about the new chemical pregnancies (makes three miscarriages in three months, which is a bit weird) and he wants me to come in and see him - maybe there's something he can do?

I have read in another thread that my low AMH might be down to the fact that I only have bits of each ovary due to ovarian cancer so that is reassuring.


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi miss Marple

Hopefully he may be able to tell you a little moe about the chemical pregs?  I don't know anything about immunity testing - I think there are other threads on here that will be more helpful - but I have read that women who have several miscarriages can have some sort of immunity tests.  Maybe have a look at some of the threads on this site.

Let us know how you get on?
x


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you coco, I have an appointment on the 20th so will come back! x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I had DS1 easily at aged 38... then my first mc when I was 39. I then had a further 6 mcs, aged 39-41, two of the embryos were tested and abnormal. My FSH was 10.

The evidence was that my eggs were not producing chromosomally normal embryos. A friend offered donor eggs and we now have twins.

My advice would be that TTC naturally is OK, but you may not respond well if you tried IVF with your own eggs. If you feel the need to try assisted reproduction, donor eggs make a lot of sense.

GL!

xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

PS I also had two chemical pgs. My understanding is that for older women, frequent early losses/chemical pgs are very indicative of eggs which do not divide normally.  You might catch a good one if you keep trying... IvF would give you more embrtos to chooose from in a GIVEN MONTH, BUT probably not a large number


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Oooh interesting drowned girl, many thanks for that.  Will go and research now on the Net before my appointment.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Reading that back it sounds a little harsh. Excuse me as I was typing quickly. x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

The good news about getting pg so frequently, is you might well catch a good one, some time soon...


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi drownedgirl, it didn't sound harsh at all and I would SO much rather people told the truth than not.  We are lucky enough to have some embryos we froze six years ago and so have a fallback option.  x


----------

